# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC COX



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ NO/OK City Hornets 2/1/2006 7:00PM CST CSNC COX*

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#002667"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.nba.com/hornets/"><img border="0" src="http://www.orgsites.com/ok/yukonpack391/HornetsNOlogo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(20 - 24) (10 - 11 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #002667">New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets(22 - 22) (13 - 8 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.okfordcenter.com/"><img src="http://perso.wanadoo.fr/nba-history/images/stades/ford.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.okfordcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Oklahoma City Ford Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Oklahoma City, OK, February 1, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC COX</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #002667; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_paul" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_paul.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_paul"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Paul<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 0'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_snyder" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_snyder.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_snyder"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Snyder<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 6'' - Nevada</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/desmond_mason" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_desmond_mason.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/desmond_mason"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Desmond Mason<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 5'' - Oklahoma State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_west" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_david_west.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_west"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">David West<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Xavier</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pj_brown" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_pj_brown.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pj_brown"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PJ Brown<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Louisiana Tech</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #002667; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/speedy_claxton" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_speedy_claxton.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/speedy_claxton"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Speedy Claxton<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 5' 11'' - Hofstra</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rasual_butler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rasual_butler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rasual_butler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rasual Butler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - La Salle</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jackson_vroman" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jackson_vroman.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jackson_vroman"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jackson Vroman<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - Iowa State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bostjan_nachbar" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/nachbar_140_050126.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/bostjan_nachbar"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Bostjan Nachbar<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 9'' - Slovenia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This team has a better record than us?!!?!?!?!

Man, this looked like an easy one on the schedule. 

This team has a better home record than the Bulls @ the UC!!??!?!?!?

Stations in Vegas has the Hornets as a 4 point favorite?!??!?!?!

Man, the times have changed.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Chris Paul is amazing. He's already better than any of our guards...scores like Gordon, penetrates like Hinrich, makes plays like Duhon...and is faster than all 3 of them. 

And David West's emergence has made the Hornets a real team as much as anything. 

Throw in Desmond Mason and PJ Brown as the solid, veteran, role-players, and it makes perfect sense that they're decent. I just didn't think Paul would break out so soon, nor David West would've play like this, well, ever.

I still think we're alot deeper though, and we can take this one. 

Bulls - 98
Hornets - 95

In a sqeaker.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Steven Hunter is now a Hornet.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...024728.story?coll=sns-ap-basketball-headlines



> OKLAHOMA CITY -- The Philadelphia 76ers traded center Steven Hunter to the New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday for two second-round draft picks.
> 
> It's the Hornets' second trade in a 24-hour span in an attempt to reinforce their front line following the dismissal of forward Chris Andersen last week for violating the NBA's drug policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> "We were real small," coach Byron Scott said at the team's shootaround. "We've gotten bigger in a matter of minutes."


Yah, but how financially flexible are you?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Black uni's tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls wearing the road black. 

no/ok crowd will stand up until the hornets score.

lol. mason hits and now they all sit.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

David West was one of those per48 awesome sleepers who just broke out this year.

Skile just called Chris Paul, one of the best PG's in the league. That's high praise for a rookie but everyone said he had an NBA game during training camp.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We're playing much better than last night that's for sure.

Othella called for a blocking foul. 
Chandler called for an offensive foul.

PJ Brown still one of the top defenders in the NBA.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*



spongyfungy said:


> We're playing much better than last night that's for sure.
> 
> Othella called for a blocking foul.
> Chandler called for an offensive foul.
> ...


well skiles hasn't subbed anyone so his happy with it too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

yuk. here's pargo for kirk who sits with two fouls. ben already sitting with two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

These two teams play like each other and that just bores me. I have to admit I'm watching American Idol.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Noc is in for the Bulls. 

Duhon, Songaila, Pargo, Noc, and Tyson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

the steady hands of Pargo..........


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Chandler's having another nice game on both ends of the floor. OKNO has noone to match up with him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

foul on Songaila on a screen. Skiles is angry and gets T'ed up


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Snyder drives and pulls up for a jumper. short.

Gordon baseline three. MISS. Chandler taps the miss. Gordon gets it to Hinrich. Deng jumper baseline GOOD.

Rasual Butler for three. GOOD

offensive foul Hinrich. his third. Hinrich complaining about the call.

3:45 left in the 2nd 38-42 Hornets.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Good timeout. This feels like it's starting to slip away.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Gordon baseline turnover to Chris Paul. Paul takes it to the hole. 46-38 Hornets 3:04 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Does Ben ever get off to a good start on the road? There's this big discrepancy between his play at home and on the road. We aren't even looking for him much on O.

And this Chris Paul is something else...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Chandler gets called for the basket interference.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my. Gordon gets called for the walk... That's a ton of TO's by us...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice finish with the fastbreak by the Bulls. Noc with the scooping layup. 

Snyder with the flush, alleyoop. Chris Paul with the assist.

Will this half end? Pargo got fouled by Paul. shoots two. 

53-42 6.2 left in the half.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Butler buzzer beater MISS. 53-42 1st half over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Same old story again. Poor offensive execution leading to a lot of turnovers.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Yikes. Its one thing to have this happen against the Mavs. Quite another against the Okies.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's SWEEEETNEY!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Is Sweetney skinnier or have I just not seen him in a while?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Is Sweetney skinnier or have I just not seen him in a while?


 it's the black. very slimming. 

let's see if they run something for him.

damn. offensive foul on ben. 

according to tomandred, since the techincal on skiles bulls have been outscored 26-11.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

72-61 Hornets.

We need to put the clamps on with the D. And that's not how to do it. Noc? lost it.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

t.o are killing us.

sigh.

hope we get a crap together for the fourth quarter


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Noc with a risky in transition pass ends up turning into a pretty fastbreak


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're showing Y we are 4 games below .500 in the lowly EC on this road trip.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

FINALLY something goes our way. 

Mason misses a dunk and Tyson gets the alleyoop.

I hope this is the start of something.

Sweetney boards. gives it to Hinrich. Hinrich drives off the glass. offensive foul.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gotta cut down on the turnovers and giving up offensive rebounds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Sweetney to Gordon for three. GOOD.

Claxton for three. MISS.

Ben back to back!!! OH MY.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon back to back tre's.

Sweetney boarding well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Duhon to Ben wing to wing transition three.

both 3's from the right wing.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

making a run
hopefully tie it up for the fourth


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bah, 5 point game going into the 4th.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Paul drives. dish to Aaron Williams for thre dunk.

Duhon drives runner MISS.

I can sense a Ben takeover. He's isn't going to take being scoreless for that long too well.

I hope he explodes in the fourth.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk and Duhon have been ignoring Ben all day.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Aaron Wiliams tried to dunk but got blocked by Sweetney/Tyson

what was that? terrible offensive execution by our team.

Chandler boards.Sweetney downlow spins fouled MISS but will shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Sweetney hook MISS.

Claxton to Butler. Three. GOOD.

9:53 left. 9 point lead again 80-71 Hornets


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, give it to the guy who hasn't played the last 4 games because he stinks......and freeze out our best 4th qtr player. Great play calling.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great take by Gordon, about time he got the ball.
You can tell he's ready to ball.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Whoooo got stuffed there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dore knows little about basketball.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Dore knows little about basketball.



:laugh:


Are you talking about him repeatedly insisting they need to go inside instead of Gordon?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon to Luol Deng for the jumper MISS>

Paul brings it up. right wing Songaila tries to draw the charge. OOB bulsl ball. changed to Hornets ball. Songaila smiling..

Hinrich to Songaila. turns jumphook MISS.

Pual. to West jumper GOOD. 84-75.

Hinrich to Chandler back to Hinrich. jumper GOOD.

Paul to West again. jumper MISS.

Songaila taps the ball out. Hornets ball


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Can we get Gordon the ****in ball... I don't think he has touched it this quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Paul off the glass good and 1. FT missed Bulls ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila jumper GOOD 86-81.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

switching up defenses on a young team is a good move.

Even though Paul can break down most defenses.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

How many layups we wanna give Paul?
Just enough to give the game away?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice soft D on Paul


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh geez. Paul drives and 1.

Hinrich to Chandler to Gordon step back three. He's feeling it!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That was a sick three by Gordon.
3 point game.

Snyder misses, Chandler board.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon should've been getting shots long ago....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Snyder for three. MISS

Hinrich circles. leaner MISS. but fouled. drains the first. 89-87

89-88


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

1 point lead, Hornets time out!

That Gordon three almost went down off the bounce.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls 90 - 89 Gotta love this team. They never quit!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Refs ain't bailing you out that time, Paul.

UP 1!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Paul drives flops but no call.

Hinrich pushes. to Deng. find Gordon crosscourt. for three MISS. Songaila gets the board and the layup!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Just get them to jack jumpers and clog the lane... That's what we need. Should be an exciting finish.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gotta make wide open shots in this league.

Put this one on Ben if we lose. Two wide open misses. Inexcusable.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

West gets blocked but contact by Chandler baseline. FT's. 90 all.

91-90 . Hinrich brings it up. Gordon for three in the corner. MISS.

2 minutes left. Paul spins layup GOOD. He is good. Red Kerr impressed by Paul.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

I don't know why the Hornets would want to leave OKC.... their crowd is even better then the Chicago crowd.... they make a lot of noise and seem to always be in the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls down three.Gordon circles. jumper MISS

Gordon is missing a ton.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

That was a damn moving screen by West.... horrible. Game over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 straight misses and a turnover by Ben to close off this game.

Paul schooling us.

What's the point of making comebacks when you shrivel up when it really matters?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Paul jumper GOOD.

Nocioni for three. MISS.

Paul has it. West jumper MISS

Paul steals it from Ben.....


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

damn, that chris paul is good.


****.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

fudge


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls chokin in the clutch again.... what the hell happened to Ben. And where was the communication, someone shoulda yelled that Paul was sneaking behind him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Bulls just choke down the stretch. No poise. Yuck.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

PJ brown icing this. Ben three too little too late.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

we just aren't that good that we can have quarters like the second one, 31-19. Yeah we choked but we serioulsy need to focus on our effort through out the game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We definitely aren't winning on this road trip. Hornets were the weakest of all and did a lot to lose this one and we still couldn't get it done. Utah, Phoenix, Denver, Sacramento and LA up next. We won at Utah last season and haven't beaten the rest of the teams on the road in AGES.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> We definitely aren't winning on this road trip. Hornets were the weakest of all and did a lot to lose this one and we still couldn't get it done. Utah, Phoenix, Denver, Sacramento and LA up next. We won at Utah last season and haven't beaten the rest of the teams on the road in AGES.


We can defeat any of those teams. They are not unbeatable and we are not as terrible as Bulls fans want to make it after every loss.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Paul is a stud. Wow. That's the first time I've watched a whole game with him playing.

Gordon is just so damn shaky out there. Don't know if we'll ever really get fair value from that #3 pick.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Next time we play these guys we should put Duhon on Paul with instructions to forget everything and deny him the ball. He needs a bit more attention than he got tonite.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

we just couldn't make the shots. No excuses. This was such a winnable game and yet the team just choked.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Gordon tonight.
21 minutes
6-15 shooting
1 rebound
1 assist
0 steals
0 blocks
4 turnovers
5 fouls

YUK


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

This game was like a chess match and Skiles was always a step behind. He made the correct adjustments but I'd rather him be more proactive and show that young Hornets teams different looks before they themselves can adjust.

shutting down the screen and rolls, switching man/zone, bringing in Sweetney and going big/small. Byron adjusted well and you have to give their team credit.

We had no answer for Paul but we've done well handling stars. They get theirs but you shut down the rest.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*



kukoc4ever said:


> Gordon tonight.
> 21 minutes
> 6-15 shooting
> 1 rebound
> ...


So this is now what you are going to do when Knicks aren't playing.

Bashing our No. 3 pick as you called him?

I know Ben had terrible night but you just can't miss the chance to point it out, right? Just like you can't pass a chance to try to rub in another bulls fans' face as soon as JC and Curry had some good games.

Your act is really getting old, my friend.

You are always "lukewarm :biggrin: " toward whoever came in in the place for your favorite players? 

JW over JC
KH over JC
BG over JC
whoever over Curry
...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*



lgtwins said:


> So this is now what you are going to do when Knicks aren't playing.
> 
> Bashing our No. 3 pick as you called him?
> 
> ...



Right....  

If you want to turn this thread into yet another Knicks thread, feel free. I'm not taking the bait.

I'm getting tired of these personal attacks. I'm not sure why they are allowed.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*



kukoc4ever said:


> Right....
> 
> If you want to turn this thread into yet another Knicks thread, feel free. I'm not taking the bait.
> 
> I'm getting tired of these personal attacks. I'm not sure why they are allowed.


 it's very poor form, i agree. i'd send him a PM about it but he has it disabled.

hey lgtwins, not really cool there pal. i'd lighten up on these all too frequent digs. getting really stale. and you know what? ben really kinda sucked out there tonight. k's post is spot on. 

thanks.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*



kukoc4ever said:


> Right....
> 
> If you want to turn this thread into yet another Knicks thread, feel free. I'm not taking the bait.
> 
> I'm getting tired of these personal attacks. I'm not sure why they are allowed.


Actually I am tired of your constant moaning over the departure of JC and Curry AND I am not trying to turn this into another thread at all. I just thought that going through your moaning over JC last year would be the end of story but who would have guessed you would have Curry for this year too?

Again, I totally understand your own feeling for this situation but please consider other's feeling too. That is all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

Skiles Postgame


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*



mizenkay said:


> it's very poor form, i agree. i'd send him a PM about it but he has it disabled.
> 
> hey lgtwins, not really cool there pal. i'd lighten up on these all too frequent digs. getting really stale. and you know what? ben really kinda sucked out there tonight. k's post is spot on.
> 
> thanks.


My bad. Maybe I read too much into K4E's post. 

But honestly if anybody else posted the same stuff, I would have zero problem with it.

I am just one of those minority here who tend to read too much negative tone towards Non-JC, Curry Bulls players, Paxon and sometimes Bulls as a whole in K4E's post ever since those 2C left or were traded.

Again, I might have read too much in his post but I was in foul mood after Ben's couples of last misses. I didn't need anybody so quick to remind that fact to put a salt in it.

Maybe I need to cool down my feeeling towards K4E's post.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

fair enough. and yes, probably a good idea. it was a very disappointing loss.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*



lgtwins said:


> My bad. Maybe I read too much into K4E's post.
> 
> But honestly if anybody else posted the same stuff, I would have zero problem with it.
> 
> ...


I don't think you read too much into it all. We both saw where that was going.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*



kukoc4ever said:


> Paul is a stud. Wow. That's the first time I've watched a whole game with him playing.
> 
> Gordon is just so damn shaky out there. Don't know if we'll ever really get fair value from that #3 pick.


Not to throw fuel onto the fire, but prior to tonight Gordon's averaged 18, 3 and 3 in 32 MPG since becoming a starter - while shooting nearly 45%. Obviously tonight was not his night, but I'll take those numbers. I mean, who else would you want from the draft - Iguodala? Nice player, but he's averaging 12/6/3 in 38 MPG, not exactly blowing Gordon out of the water...


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

All in all this was not a bad effort for a second game of a back-to-back on the road. The Bulls showed good energy to the last and made a game of it in spite of some poor shooting from the field and the free throw line.

Also, it was good to see Sweetney out of the doghouse for a while. He adds an inside offensive game that is lacking when he's not there. Still looks a little lost from time to time though.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ New Orleans/OK City Hornets 7:00PM CST CSNC*

We're GOING to the lotto

I just don't see us going on any kind of run in the second half of the season. We give great effort but this team just isn't GOOD enough.

Yeah, I know you all want playoffs but I'd rather have those two lotto picks honestly. An early first round exit does NOTHING for us.


----------

